# Wheres the Beardie PICS?!



## BigBursa T (Jan 3, 2005)

Here i'll start off wit mine :laugh: i wanna see some other ones!

View attachment 60392


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

alright, here are mine. George is the sandfire and merf is the lawson. the smaller one (merf) is actually i think a year or 2 older then the bigger one (george)

J-Rod


----------



## BigBursa T (Jan 3, 2005)

i want one of those sandfires so bad! i dont think mine wud get along wit another beardie though

MORE PICS!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice looking beardies
wait till draco shows up


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Hehe :rasp: 
Earendil, 100% hypomelanistic with clear nails out of Kevin Dunne lines:



























Andune (hatched on premises last season):


















Luthien Tinuviel:









Malina (hatched on premises last season):


















Nuro (hatched on premises last season):









Almir:









Those are just a few of my guys. Here's a link to my complete gallery at DragonCharm.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

dracofish said:


> Hehe :rasp:
> Earendil, 100% hypomelanistic with clear nails out of Kevin Dunne lines:
> 
> 
> ...


your not welcome in here with thoes pics!







haha just kiddin. god thats a beautiful beardie. great color. looks like you have done a good job on raising him.

J-Rod

also i will try to get some better pics of mine, i just woke em up to take these pcs so they had there night skin on.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> your not welcome in here with thoes pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Which one are you talking about? There's 6 different beardies pictured there.

We currently have 19 with eggs coming soon.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

oh i only see 2? i can't tell em apart, haha they all look really good though. 19 though and expecting more








thats a lot of dragons.

J-Rod


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Bearded dragons are the coolest.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

RedBelly Dom said:


> Bearded dragons are the coolest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like mine just casue they are such great big lizards that are generally nice but i prefer monitors









J-Rod


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i used to have a bearded dragon, but my parents sold him because i had bad grades in school. he was the coolest pet i ever had, he would sit on the windowsill in my room and look out at all the birds at the bird feeder. i could take him outa his cage and let him roam around, nd he never hid from me or got lost, i sure do miss him.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking bearded dragons


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> oh i only see 2? i can't tell em apart, haha they all look really good though. 19 though and expecting more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that hard to tell. They're each a different color and I have the names listed for each one. I guess it's easier because I see them all the time.

We breed them so that's why we have so many.


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

awsome pics what his name?


----------

